# Missed Forecast



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok, the forecast was for 1-2 with 2-4 at the lakeshore, done by 9pm or so- the lakeshore got 10-12, still snowing at 3am, oh what a year.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

A good ole fashioned sneaker....I bet they upped it halfway through the snowfall... see? we were right


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nothing worse than that.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Longae29;1733348 said:


> A good ole fashioned sneaker....I bet they upped it halfway through the snowfall... see? we were right


You bet they did and on the 6am news they said "the areas most accurate weather center" Lol


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

framer1901;1733291 said:


> Ok, the forecast was for 1-2 with 2-4 at the lakeshore, done by 9pm or so- the lakeshore got 10-12, still snowing at 3am, oh what a year.


can you imagine what we would have got if they predicted 10+... an inch, two at the most.... Its been a tough season, and we are only a little over half way and no end in sight. I have given up on the weather guessers. Its up at 330 and run the route, maybe plow, maybe not. that is the hardest part of living where we live. Some of my accounts can have just a dusting and just a mile or two up the road, enough to plow and then some.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I was kinda caught off guard with yesterday's snow fall too. I was out in my dump truck with the big tag trailer moving a Skytrak when the visibility dropped to about zero on U.S. 31. We measured 10.5" at Macatawa Legends. But only 5" by Lakeshore Drive and Riley street. Nice snow for plowing, but the blower really liked it.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am in Holland, we had 12" from the 1-4" storm.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Tyler.... where are you plowing these days? I saw you in the gold/tan Ford with the spreader the other day.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

excav8ter;1733552 said:


> Hey Tyler.... where are you plowing these days? I saw you in the gold/tan Ford with the spreader the other day.


Still at WS Mall, year #7 I think.
Who are you, I don't know who everyone is on this site.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

sk187;1733948 said:


> Still at WS Mall, year #7 I think.
> Who are you, I don't know who everyone is on this site.


Ben Tinholt used to be with my dad at Ottagan plumbing. Then I had Ben's Grading and Excavating for 6 years. Drove the yellow Kenworth. I have a partner now, Mike Nyland, he worked for Busschers septic for 17 years.
Mike and I changed the name to Lakeshore Grading and Excavating. We just bought that blue Kenworth, and triple axle trailer from Mike Schaap Builders.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

That sucks!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Never fear, we made up for it. 2" during the day and 2" at night turned out to be a half inch at the GRR and 2" give or take in Grandville\Jenison. 

Today's foreguess isn't looking much better. Some winter storm we are having............not.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1734145 said:


> Never fear, we made up for it. 2" during the day and 2" at night turned out to be a half inch at the GRR and 2" give or take in Grandville\Jenison.
> 
> Today's foreguess isn't looking much better. Some winter storm we are having............not.


It's blowing pretty good here in Holland already. Probably 15-20 mph. Snowing too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's blowing here too, pretty good gusts during the night, but nothing spectacular. Same wind speed.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

sk187

How is the Tackuchi working out for you, are they a decent machine?


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

excav8ter;1734056 said:


> Ben Tinholt used to be with my dad at Ottagan plumbing. Then I had Ben's Grading and Excavating for 6 years. Drove the yellow Kenworth. I have a partner now, Mike Nyland, he worked for Busschers septic for 17 years.
> Mike and I changed the name to Lakeshore Grading and Excavating. We just bought that blue Kenworth, and triple axle trailer from Mike Schaap Builders.


Ahh ok, thought that might be you.
Things seem to be picking up a bit with excavating work a little this past year.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

sk187;1734226 said:


> Ahh ok, thought that might be you.
> Things seem to be picking up a bit with excavating work a little this past year.


P.M. me your number . Maybe we can get connected again.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

DeVries;1734177 said:


> sk187
> 
> How is the Tackuchi working out for you, are they a decent machine?


Its nice so far, have only used it for plowing snow.

Takeuchi wheeled SS's are just re-branded Terex's.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And another one blown.

What did you guys get in Holland?


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1735558 said:


> And another one blown.
> 
> What did you guys get in Holland?


This was the worst storm of the year for me.

We plowed the entire mall and then the snow/wind kicked in again.

Cars were stuck all over and the mall eventually shut down.

It was impossible to keep up, drifts 4' high all over the property.

Question: why does everyone who owns a Subaru think snow does not apply to them? (pulled out about 5 this morning alone).


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1735558 said:


> And another one blown.
> 
> What did you guys get in Holland?


Hard to tell with all the drifting and wind. A couple of drives that are in the woods, and kinda protected had 6" + on them.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think what made that one worse was the 12" of fluff that fell whenever before, down by the airport, you can see the grass. A few places would have been easier to bucket out with the loader verses trying to plow with a loader - you couldn't have done it with a truck.

Remember a few years ago, we got 20" with high winds overnight and the sun was shining by 9am? That one was worse but this one was tough with the cars just stuck everywhere.

I'd guess we got 6-8 which is what they called for I think...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I do remember that one. It sucked as well.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

sk187;1735756 said:


> This was the worst storm of the year for me.
> 
> We plowed the entire mall and then the snow/wind kicked in again.
> 
> ...


I here ya. I got in the tractor/blower at 4:30 Friday afternoon and finally felt I could take a break at 12 midnight Saturday..... nearly 30 hours keeping the roads, drives and clubhouse open. Not sure why, all the roads around us were basically impassable. I had a hard time with the tractor on New Holland a feww times. Saw plenty of idiots, driving 2 wheel drive cars around, and then they are surprised that they couldn't just plow through it.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

excav8ter;1736320 said:


> . Saw plenty of idiots, driving 2 wheel drive cars around, and then they are surprised that they couldn't just plow through it.


I saw so many morons get stuck trying to drive over the windrow from the county plows to get into a taco bell (with 6 inches of snow in it's own lot) across the road from one of my lots that they had half of a 5 lane highway blocked off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And another _*BLOWN*_ guess.


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1737150 said:


> And another _*BLOWN*_ guess.


They blew that one royaly. Chubster on news 8 said we would be lucky to see an inch. Must have meant every half hour.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

DStrabb;1737664 said:


> They blew that one royaly. Chubster on news 8 said we would be lucky to see an inch. Must have meant every half hour.


Time to put your big boy pants on! Hahaha. 
I will admit that I am getting a little bit tired. Since Friday at 4:30pm I think I have close to 60 hours in the tractor. We picked a good year to get this unit.


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

excav8ter;1737670 said:


> Time to put your big boy pants on! Hahaha.
> I will admit that I am getting a little bit tired. Since Friday at 4:30pm I think I have close to 60 hours in the tractor. We picked a good year to get this unit.


This coming from the guy who splits an omelet!


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

DStrabb;1737681 said:


> This coming from the guy who splits an omelet!


Holy crap, Don! I am laughing soooo hard right now! I new that would come back to haunt me!


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

DStrabb;1737664 said:


> They blew that one royaly. Chubster on news 8 said we would be lucky to see an inch. Must have meant every half hour.


No kidding.. I got from from cleaning everything up, did a couple things around the house, ate and showered, thinking I'd get to bed by 12 and get up and 2 to go scrape 3/4" off.

I hadn't even laid down yet when I got called back in.

Couple more plows will kill a set of new style boss cutting edges


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Diesel Dan;1737824 said:


> No kidding.. I got from from cleaning everything up, did a couple things around the house, ate and showered, thinking I'd get to bed by 12 and get up and 2 to go scrape 3/4" off.
> 
> I hadn't even laid down yet when I got called back in.
> 
> Couple more plows will kill a set of new style boss cutting edges


Hopefully you're making some good money burning up those edges. We wore out the standard edge on our Normand. Then we had a Hardox 400 edge made, thats about 1/4 gone already.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I wasn't gonna say anything but I thought I heard 1-2 and some wind - is there anything left to drift?

Anyone remember those easy nites back in December?

I'm napping with the thought of another 6+ and no where to put it cause we haven't had a break to haul it..............


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

framer1901;1737887 said:


> I wasn't gonna say anything but I thought I heard 1-2 and some wind - is there anything left to drift?
> 
> Anyone remember those easy nites back in December?
> 
> I'm napping with the thought of another 6+ and no where to put it cause we haven't had a break to haul it..............


I've got room for another 70".


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

excav8ter;1737850 said:


> Hopefully you're making some good money burning up those edges. We wore out the standard edge on our Normand. Then we had a Hardox 400 edge made, thats about 1/4 gone already.


Making something . These things are burnin'! Isn't the hardox suppose to wear twice as long? I'd be half way through the moldboard if these wear mild steel edges lol.

Got a replacement set on the way home


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

70" and then some I bet, before the year is over I'll get in touch, I'd like to see that operation in action. It's just been swarming busy and to top it off, a loader just rolled back in the shop with the sweet smell of burnt gear oil, you could cook eggs on the front diff - I think that thing has less than 100hrs on it...


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

framer1901;1738463 said:


> 70" and then some I bet, before the year is over I'll get in touch, I'd like to see that operation in action. It's just been swarming busy and to top it off, a loader just rolled back in the shop with the sweet smell of burnt gear oil, you could cook eggs on the front diff - I think that thing has less than 100hrs on it...




Warranty work at least


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

Ben your a celebrity!

http://www.wzzm13.com/news/regional/279434/5/Where-does-all-the-snow-go


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

excav8ter;1734056 said:


> Ben Tinholt used to be with my dad at Ottagan plumbing. Then I had Ben's Grading and Excavating for 6 years. Drove the yellow Kenworth. I have a partner now, Mike Nyland, he worked for Busschers septic for 17 years.
> Mike and I changed the name to Lakeshore Grading and Excavating. We just bought that blue Kenworth, and triple axle trailer from Mike Schaap Builders.


Nice, Lakeshore Grading and Excavating has been pushing piles back at condos I sub for off Lakewood/Aniline. I guess Mike's brother used to work for the company I'm subbing thru there or something?

How busy are you guys with loader work lately?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Turf Z;1741486 said:


> Nice, Lakeshore Grading and Excavating has been pushing piles back at condos I sub for off Lakewood/Aniline. I guess Mike's brother used to work for the company I'm subbing thru there or something?
> 
> Yeah, I think Mike's brother worked for those guys.
> 
> How busy are you guys with loader work lately?


Yeah, Mike's brother did work for that guy. We have been in there 3 times this year, but now they are totally out of room. We need to start hauling it out. 
We have not been doing any trucking or loader stuff yet. Dan Hoe is helping us on the loader end of things. We have too much excavation work to do yet too. Something has to give. I have almost 100 hours in since last Friday at 4pm.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ben I was going to call you and ask how that blower worked with that dump of snow we had the other day.Everything go good as expected or does the blower slow down a bit?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

viper881;1741729 said:


> Ben I was going to call you and ask how that blower worked with that dump of snow we had the other day.Everything go good as expected or does the blower slow down a bit?


The only real slow down is in the deep drifts and on long stretches of roads. Some drifts are more hard packed than others, I have had some 24-30" deep drifts that it just chews up, and some 6" ones that bring me to a crawl.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Put some Plow Slick on that thing, less clogging, shoot the snow farther.

Seriously - we do some sub divisions also, the way this year has been going with acumulations, that blower would be real nice. I just find it so hard to justify the increase in time it'd take - we do 15-20mph doing roads......

I want a tractor with a blower that'll blow at 20mph, and I want a side wing so that I can do a 30' wide road in two passes - come on Santa, please?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

DStrabb;1739881 said:


> Ben your a celebrity!
> 
> http://www.wzzm13.com/news/regional/279434/5/Where-does-all-the-snow-go


Hahaha. I'll give you my autograph if you split an omelette with me!


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

excav8ter;1743523 said:


> Hahaha. I'll give you my autograph if you split an omelette with me!


Only if you buy the whole thing


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

framer1901;1743517 said:


> Put some Plow Slick on that thing, less clogging, shoot the snow farther.
> 
> Seriously - we do some sub divisions also, the way this year has been going with acumulations, that blower would be real nice. I just find it so hard to justify the increase in time it'd take - we do 15-20mph doing roads......
> 
> I want a tractor with a blower that'll blow at 20mph, and I want a side wing so that I can do a 30' wide road in two passes - come on Santa, please?


No problems with clogging or throwing the snow. You just need to be going the right speed to keep the fan charged with out snow spilling around the edges of the blower.
The fastest I have blown is 12 mph. But at that speed you cannot place the snow very precisely, which is what I need to do.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

So where were the weather people on this snow? Went out at 4am to plow the only lot that needed it, almost done and BAM! 5 more inches since 5 am... 
thankful we got the tractor/blower this year.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

excav8ter;1751620 said:


> So where were the weather people on this snow? Went out at 4am to plow the only lot that needed it, almost done and BAM! 5 more inches since 5 am...
> thankful we got the tractor/blower this year.


I hear ya. Did all our resi's at 5am and at 8/9 they could've been done again. Does it have to snow EVERY Sunday?? I'd hit all of them again but I'm sure we'll have another couple inches by noon.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Turf Z;1751677 said:


> I hear ya. Did all our resi's at 5am and at 8/9 they could've been done again. Does it have to snow EVERY Sunday?? I'd hit all of them again but I'm sure we'll have another couple inches by noon.


I left my biggest account, where I actually live too, at 4:50 am.... only an inch of snow on the ground. Plowed and blew snow at our church, got back to my HOA and found 4"....now we are up to 6" .

SON OF A NUTCRACKER!


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

excav8ter;1751685 said:


> I left my biggest account, where I actually live too, at 4:50 am.... only an inch of snow on the ground. Plowed and blew snow at our church, got back to my HOA and found 4"....now we are up to 6" .
> 
> SON OF A NUTCRACKER!


Gonna be one of those days... Work all day, out agajn for cleanup Monday morning


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Turf Z;1751694 said:


> Gonna be one of those days... Work all day, out agajn for cleanup Monday morning


I was talking with my business partner a few hours ago, about how many days we have worked since the first snow fall. He thinks we've had 5 days off since the first snow. Otherwise, we have worked, dug, hauled equipment, hauled snow, stacked snow or plowed and blown snow every day since the first snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I did some resi's, my churches and sprayed a few accounts and that's it. I am not plowing 3-4" two or three times. I'm tired and sick of it as well as scraping what amounts to a heavy frost off. People can live with it at this point. We'll clean everything up tonight, but no way am I doing it twice.


----------



## coolgeo (Dec 10, 2009)

just few more weeks


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

WoodTV said .5" at best for Holland tonight. What about the 10" of fluff we got today? and the 2" I got in the past 3 hours on my driveway?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Mark Oomkes;1751830 said:


> I did some resi's, my churches and sprayed a few accounts and that's it. I am not plowing 3-4" two or three times. I'm tired and sick of it as well as scraping what amounts to a heavy frost off. People can live with it at this point. We'll clean everything up tonight, but no way am I doing it twice.


Running my route this morning and yesterday, sure seems like alot are in the same boat as you. Seems like alot of guys are letting stuff just sit and pile up. Not me. All my accounts are per push and I am making sure I hit them up as often as I can. payup



Turf Z;1752522 said:


> WoodTV said .5" at best for Holland tonight. What about the 10" of fluff we got today? and the 2" I got in the past 3 hours on my driveway?


They must have meant .5" liquid equivelant. Can't trust the weather guessers this year. They all have been wrong all winter. :realmad:


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been hearing the storm sun-mon we'll probably get more than they say... the nice wet&heavy stuff


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Turf Z;1759287 said:


> I've been hearing the storm sun-mon we'll probably get more than they say... the nice wet&heavy stuff


I hope not! I have a sewer and water job in Spring Lake on Monday. Customer is moving in next week. I won't be out blowing snow after 7am.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Turf Z;1759287 said:


> I've been hearing the storm sun-mon we'll probably get more than they say... the nice wet&heavy stuff


Bite your tongue, we'll have none of that kind of talk here. :laughing:


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1759298 said:


> Bite your tongue, we'll have none of that kind of talk here. :laughing:


^^^^ Agreed ^^^^


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

I picked a good time to total the truck.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

DStrabb;1759511 said:


> I picked a good time to total the truck.


Yeahhh. ... but you can replace the truck....  
you were pretty fortunate Don.


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

excav8ter;1759525 said:


> Yeahhh. ... but you can replace the truck....
> you were pretty fortunate Don.


You are right I have a lot to be thankful for. I sent a pic of my undercarriage to Boss on Facebook telling them I needed a new one!payup


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

DStrabb;1760335 said:


>


Well.... the GMC emblem survived! 
Skip the new plow and drive a tractor/blower for Mike and I.


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

excav8ter;1760337 said:


> Well.... the GMC emblem survived!
> Skip the new plow and drive a tractor/blower for Mike and I.


payuppayup


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

DStrabb;1760341 said:


> payuppayup


Do you want a blue tractor like mine?


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

excav8ter;1760346 said:


> Do you want a blue tractor like mine?


Ooohhhh I get to pick a color!


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

DStrabb;1760351 said:


> Ooohhhh I get to pick a color!


I bet we could work something out.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

They missed it again! Looking at 2" plus here at 5:00 am. I wish I could be wrong as much as they are, and still keep my job.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

South side of holland is the same!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

excav8ter;1760505 said:


> They missed it again! Looking at 2" plus here at 5:00 am. I wish I could be wrong as much as they are, and still keep my job.


They're idiots.

Same in GR and it won't stop.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1760606 said:


> They're idiots.
> 
> Same in GR and it won't stop.


Just light flurries here now.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

excav8ter;1760505 said:


> They missed it again! Looking at 2" plus here at 5:00 am. I wish I could be wrong as much as they are, and still keep my job.


Can they be wrong tomorrow and we get 3" of fluff instead of 5" of wet snow?


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

We had 4"+ on the northside of Holland.
Last night the futurecast showed .6 inches for Holland.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

sk187;1760808 said:


> We had 4"+ on the northside of Holland.
> Last night the futurecast showed .6 inches for Holland.


At least it was light and fluffy. ..


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

DStrabb;1760335 said:


>


 Been there. Its been a year ago november 15 I was T-boned at the corner of 64th and M-40 (right by the 196 over pass). Fortunitly we had a late start 2012 and I was able to get back up and running by the first snow fall. Thank God for full coverage insurance. Insurance paid $10500 for a truck I paid only $4800 a year and a half before it happend. 
Sounds like your o.k., the rest can be figured out. If you need a hand with anything south of lake Macatawa and Chicago Dr, I may be able to help. Let me know...


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

Plowtoy;1762378 said:


> Been there. Its been a year ago november 15 I was T-boned at the corner of 64th and M-40 (right by the 196 over pass). Fortunitly we had a late start 2012 and I was able to get back up and running by the first snow fall. Thank God for full coverage insurance. Insurance paid $10500 for a truck I paid only $4800 a year and a half before it happend.
> Sounds like your o.k., the rest can be figured out. If you need a hand with anything south of lake Macatawa and Chicago Dr, I may be able to help. Let me know...


Thanks Plowtoy I think I have everything lined up to be taken care of so I should be good to go. I have a broken sternum and it really sucks but all things considered not that bad. My adjuster has been great and I am very happy with the amount they are giving me for the truck and all the goodies. So now I get to shop!


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Shopping is fun when its for trucks! Tyler what size pusher do you have on that 3rd loader? I saw your skid going on some of the curbs....thats slick!


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

viper881;1762917 said:


> Shopping is fun when its for trucks! Tyler what size pusher do you have on that 3rd loader? I saw your skid going on some of the curbs....thats slick!


Thanks, I see trucks with plows watching us fairly often and always think they are watching how we plow the place so they can bid it. With basically all tight areas, curbs, and raised sidewalks a SS is the best to use.

We installed all the new curbs/islands/parking lots when we redid the front of that place about 8 years ago. I drove around everything in my SS and loader to get an idea of the time it would take and what would be needed.

The loaders have 16' scoopdoggs.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

sk187;1762940 said:


> Thanks, I see trucks with plows watching us fairly often and always think they are watching how we plow the place so they can bid it. With basically all tight areas, curbs, and raised sidewalks a SS is the best to use.
> 
> We installed all the new curbs/islands/parking lots when we redid the front of that place about 8 years ago. I drove around everything in my SS and loader to get an idea of the time it would take and what would be needed.
> 
> The loaders have 16' scoopdoggs.


How do you like that Buyers plow on the truck in your signature pic?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Official snow fall for Holland this year, as of today on WZXM 13, is 141.1" for this year! We may break the ALL TIME record of 144"! What an epic year....


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

excav8ter;1772167 said:


> Official snow fall for Holland this year, as of today on WZXM 13, is 141.1" for this year! We may break the ALL TIME record of 144"! What an epic year....


I don't think theres any "may" about it Snow tonight, snow friday night. I guess we've gone this far, might as well set a new record.

Got to love the lake. I was out at 4 this morning and none of my triggers have been reached (all my accounts are south of 24th st and north of 48th st and go as far as the lake to the west and 104th st to the east). I was back home by 515 and only cleaned up one commercial. Called my folks who live near 120th and quincy and said they had 2-3" and on my way to work, the Allegan area had 2-3 but nothing new since I got home in Hamilton this morning where I live . Thinking that those bands of snow totally missed south holland area?? Buddy of mine lives in the maplewood area and said maybe an inch-inch and a half total over night by his place.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I am out in the blower right now.... a good 2" at Macatawa Legends.... plus some drifting.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

So.. predictions on tonight?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Turf Z;1772730 said:


> So.. predictions on tonight?


Might be a little bit of drifting tonight.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

We have missed a lot of big snows. A lot of 2-3 inches. Today or afternoon calling for a dusting, we got about 4. Did commercial stuff but 4-6 am there talking another 3-6 inches ending Saturday afternoon and 20 below or colder with wind chill. Welcome march!


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Talking just a inch tonight. Nothing on the southside of holland


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Got a big inch over night, but didn't go out. Snowing pretty hard right now though.... looks like a midnight start....


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

only supposed to get 3"... famous last words this season.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Didnt go out last night either. Did some clean up and salting this afternoon from city plows. Snows suppose to be done at 2am so were waiting until then to go out.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

In my driveway.... taken 5 minutes ago...


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

Dang, I think you're just a few miles south of me (legends?), I scraped my drive this morning and I've only got probably even 1" so far. Looked like it was snowing like crazy the past hour or so though.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Turf Z;1775500 said:


> Dang, I think you're just a few miles south of me (legends?), I scraped my drive this morning and I've only got probably even 1" so far. Looked like it was snowing like crazy the past hour or so though.


Yup.... that is since early morning.... but closing in on 3". Looks like another night out....


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Curious if anyone in west michigan is having a problem with the shear bolts they are buying from Ebling for there back blades. I'm on my 3rd cylinder in the last month and they keep snapping at the plow moldboard side not the shear pin side. All of them when the cylinders snap the shear bolt is untouched and still in place. I talked to Ebling and I've been waiting on another cylinder as they are back ordered. I was thinking I had a bad batch of cylinders, until this morning happened. Picks to come as I don't know how to add them from a iphone.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

viper881;1775968 said:


> Curious if anyone in west michigan is having a problem with the shear bolts they are buying from Ebling for there back blades. I'm on my 3rd cylinder in the last month and they keep snapping at the plow moldboard side not the shear pin side. All of them when the cylinders snap the shear bolt is untouched and still in place. I talked to Ebling and I've been waiting on another cylinder as they are back ordered. I was thinking I had a bad batch of cylinders, until this morning happened. Picks to come as I don't know how to add them from a iphone.


Hmmmm text me a few pictures. I just buy the cheapest bolt possible. If you do a lot of "flipping" your wings to shake snow off of them, it wears the shear bolt out very quickly. Especially on a 16' er..... or is the shear bolt NOT shearing quick enough? We have broken about 5 this year. Mostly because my partner is not used to an Ebling... or wasn't used to it.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

They are not shearing. Snapped two cylinders and now this! Bolts are from ebling and they are not snapping or shearing at all. texting you the pics now ben


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.hollandsentinel.com/article/20140304/NEWS/140309769/1994/NEWS

Snow totals as of today for Hollanders


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Turf Z;1778089 said:


> http://www.hollandsentinel.com/article/20140304/NEWS/140309769/1994/NEWS
> 
> Snow totals as of today for Hollanders


let's just set the all time record! Bring it on!


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

That's what I'm thinking... I have no problem with taking in some more snow money from per pushers this month...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I am far, far, far over my normal trips for seasonals, but I kind of figure the same, we're this close, let's go for it.

Although a light dusting today that needed a salting was just fine.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

Few of my seasonals went to per push after last year ... xysport


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Turf Z;1778156 said:


> Few of my seasonals went to per push after last year ... xysport


You have to love the ones that want to gamble like that.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1778169 said:


> You have to love the ones that want to gamble like that.


Oh they've definitely realized the error of their ways and it'll be back to contract next year. Can definitely tell when all the checks aren't coming in until day 29.


----------

